# First cheese on the WSM



## b-one (Feb 11, 2015)

First try with cheese three different cheddar's because it makes everything better! AMNPS loaded with pit master blend,thx Todd. Been holding at 50* planning about two to two and a half smoke time. Let sit in fridge overnite then wrap just plastic until my parents drop off there unused food saver. If any of these plans sound off let me know, here's a before shot!













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Feb 11, 2015


----------



## b-one (Feb 11, 2015)

It's off the smoker light color change now the wait begins!













image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Feb 11, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 11, 2015)

I love smokin cheese.

In 2 week some more.  Then in 2 weeks smoke more.   Never have to wait again.


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2015)

I need to put on some more

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 12, 2015)

Congratulations on your first cheese smoke, very good job.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

  Now that you have the basics down, smoke to a desired color rather than by time.  There are too many variables that can effect the time.  For later reference, take notes of the fuel used in your AMNPS and its placement in relation of the cheese, the color and density of the smoke and the final taste.  Slowly increase the color until you hit your taste preference.

Have fun and enjoy your cheese.

Tom


----------



## b-one (Feb 12, 2015)

Thx guy's! Just tried some seems alright just didn't want to over smoke it a little practice and it can get dialed in. But for now it's time for a pork butt for this weekend more on that in another thread later!


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

Can't beat a good PB

Gary


----------



## b-one (Feb 23, 2015)

We cracked the cheaper Kraft cheddar open on Sunday and all loved it.:biggrin:
Saving the Cracker Barrel for snacking, as I don't think I will smoke cheese all the time, that said I'm sure more will happen before it gets to hot.


----------

